
Magical Ingredients in My Sacred Cup of Coffee - junwuwriting
https://theascent.pub/5-magical-ingredients-in-my-sacred-cup-of-coffee-e633e3ddf43b?source=friends_link&sk=54de7142199605ec04c85fb7a1b7ae70
======
bigmasterofnone
I was looking at this at first and kinda of thought that this really isn't the
stuff that I read, but it's a love song for coffee, and quite a beautiful one
actually. Should be tagged under #inspiration or #poetry.

